# When SOUNDSTREAM was worth a damn.. or half a damn..



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

worth a damn
Soundstream MC 140 Sq Amp Old School Vintage Mint | eBay

woth 1/2 a damn REF5.1000
Soundstream REF5 1000 2yr Wrnty 1000W 5 Channel Car Audio Stereo Bass Amplifier 709483036611 | eBay


worth 3/4 damn
Soundstream D100 OKD School Amp | eBay


woth 1/4 damn
Soundstream PCA2 360 Car Amplifier | eBay

worth 1.5 damns
Soundstream XXX 15000D Car Amplifier 709483013063 | eBay

Worth 1 damn
Old School Soundstream Rubicon 1002 Amplifier 1000 Watt Amp | eBay

half a damn
New Soundstream DTR4 680 680W 4 Channel Car Audio Amplifier Power Amp Stereo 709483040731 | eBay


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

lol I love the damn rating you gave them all.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Some of those low damn ratings aren't worth the water in my toilet....*AFTER* I take a juicy dump.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmmmm.....got a few spoilers that fit those 1002's.

Keeping my eye on it....but* DAMN* it's beat up!

*WAY below *my higher standards when buying these amps.


----------



## helpmeplease (Oct 6, 2012)

These "damns" will now be the standard for rating anything


----------



## helpmeplease (Oct 6, 2012)

GlasSman said:


> Hmmmm.....got a few spoilers that fit those 1002's.
> 
> Keeping my eye on it....but* DAMN* it's beat up!
> 
> *WAY below *my higher standards when buying these amps.


Do you just by to collect? I buy to use. Although its nice when you find an amp in near perfect condition


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Mc and d series hold some water...


----------



## irishboym4 (Jan 8, 2009)

ive got one of those mc 140 amps and i love it! paired to a d100 for my sub and its wonderful!


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Ha! I just recommended that MC140 to a guy in the classifieds searching for a POS P203.....which is not worth any damn btw. Night and day difference but I'm sure he knows better.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

helpmeplease said:


> Do you just by to collect? I buy to use. Although its nice when you find an amp in near perfect condition


I was buying to use* and* collect....which is why I jumped on the amps complete with boxes.

I don't like beat up gear....I buy as close to mint as possible within reason.

At this point if I buy any more 12 year+ amps not in production it's more to collect since those amps are aging and I want currently manufactured amps to use as my work horse amps. 

Installing something for a few weeks just to see what it can do is an *entirely **different matter* however.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

rockytophigh said:


> Ha! I just recommended that MC140 to a guy in the classifieds searching for a POS P203.....which is not worth any damn btw. Night and day difference but I'm sure he knows better.


I never understood why SS made those P series amps....they didn't sell well and weren't anywhere near as good as even the budget USA series which were only dumbed down Reference amps....but still damn good.


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

the DTR4 looks like an HP desktop computer


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

GlasSman said:


> I never understood why SS made those P series amps....they didn't sell well and weren't anywhere near as good as even the budget USA series which were only dumbed down Reference amps....but still damn good.


When I decided to get back into car audio...I traded a guy my Phoenix Gold balanced line driver, 230 eq, and 3 way crossover straight up for a P series SS. It was silver and I expected a similar build quality to the other chrome amps they had produced. It was flea market light...cheap all the way around. I ended up smashing it with a hammer into tiny bits.


----------



## creakyjoints (Jul 1, 2013)

Are the new reference series amps any good. Reason I ask is I am looking to put a period correct system in a 80's car. I like the fact that they are new amps but still have the 90's look to them. So far I have found a Eclipse ecd410 with the pull out and some Eclipse 8601's 6.5 separates and a 8121 12 inch sub all NIB. The amp will be out in the open so would like something that doesnt look like ass!


----------

